# Looking for some advice on Paramedic to BSN



## SeeNoMore (Apr 12, 2012)

I recently became a Paramedic and have found employment at an ER and will most likely also be working in private transport while waiting for either a 911 position in the suburbs or perhaps an urban fire dept here (which is not hiring now). My goal is to become a Flight Nurse but I am well aware how long this will take and so would like to be able to work as a Paramedic in the interim. 

I am looking for some perspective on the best way of getting my BSN while still being able to work full time and spend at least some time with my significant other. I know this sounds like a tall order, and I am aware that at 28 I am likely not going to be able to step foot on a helicopter (as a nurse at least) until I am in my early 40s. 

My main thought at this point is getting my RN online while working full time and then getting a BSN in a more traditional manner as I have heard that online degrees are often considered worthless. I am not sure how true this is. Does this seem reasonable? Does anyone have experiences with online programs, or moving from them to a BSN? 

Thanks,


----------



## DigDugDude (Apr 12, 2012)

online RN? from what ive heard they are WAY overpriced and some places dont accept them as a real means of education. look into it a bit more i say.


----------



## kindofafireguy (Apr 12, 2012)

New to the forum, but this seems like as good of a place as any to jump in.

I know a flight medic who did one of these online Medic-to-RN (Excelsior, I believe). It worked out well for him, but he had 4-5 years as a 9-1-1 medic and 3-4 as a flight medic when he did his, so the hospital he eventually worked for hired him no problem. However, they knew him and the services he worked for.

My advice would be to check with the HR and Nursing departments at the hospital, particularly if you want to stay there. They'll tell you what they'll take and won't take.


----------



## SeeNoMore (Apr 13, 2012)

I don't think anyone is going to tell me "no we don't hire those with online degrees" but most people I have spoken to and most of what I have read online in forums etc leads me to believe that I will be much less interesting to employers than a nurse who was educated in a more traditional manner. But I think I have to bight the bullet and take the chance as I really am too old to advance as a Paramedic and get a BSN, work in an ICU etc if I don't do some education online. Thanks for the input.


----------



## Akulahawk (Apr 13, 2012)

If you intend to go the "traditional" route and work full time, spend time with family, and get a BSN (no previous degree), it's going to be almost impossible to do yourself any justice. Something is going to have to give, and most likely, it'll be YOU, if you try to be all to everyone. If you have a Bachelor's Degree already, you may be able to shorten the time down considerably if you already have the prerequisites done. 

Some places (especially California) do not, and will not, recognize a new grad who got their RN education without a concurrent clinical component. This affects some international applicants and also the online courses. Those states _may_ allow the applicant to endorse their License into California on a case by case basis after that applicant has had a couple of years experience as an RN. 

I would suggest doing the traditional way as you'll find you'll have fewer problems with employers and state licensing agencies down the road. It may take longer though if you have to go to school part time instead of full time until you enter the BSN program. 

Right now I'm working full time and going to school full time and I do have some time with my family... but it only works because my family gets to see me on my days off from work, after school, and on weekends before I go to work, and they're OK with seeing me a little less frequently than before because they have school/work as well during the same times that I'm in school or at work. They also know that each semester lasts only so long and I'll be back with them on a normal routine at the end of each semester.


----------



## JakeEMTP (Apr 13, 2012)

SeeNoMore said:


> I don't think anyone is going to tell me "no we don't hire those with online degrees"



Your state might tell you they don't license anyone with a degree that is purely done online such as the Excelsior. If your state does accept it you might still have to do 700 or more clinical hours in addition to the online program. You wouldn't be saving much time. The online programs for Paramedic to RN like Excelsior are just Associates. Traditional colleges may not accept the credits so you will be stuck doing at least another 2 years at a very expensive private online college like the Excelsior again which is a catch or gimmick.  Jobs are hard to come by today in nursing so it is best to be able to be competitive in the market.


----------



## DigDugDude (Apr 13, 2012)

seenomore, just curious how old are you?


----------



## SeeNoMore (Apr 13, 2012)

That makes sense. I spent the afternoon considering it and realistically there does not seem to be any reasonable way to become a flight rn before I'm too old. It is probably best to just work as a medic and skip nursing. Thanks for the help


----------



## Pneumothorax (Apr 13, 2012)

Try to look into some paramedic to RN bridge programs , that way u can get ur RN then... Work as an rN while getting ur BSN. 

My goal is to be work as a flight nurse one day and honestly speaking, I know. That some places say min of 3yrs RN exp or 5 yrs, but u should try to focus on honing your skills the best you can. When ur in that heli all by yourself it's hard to just pull over and ask for help / intercept if the need arose. 

I plan on working for at least 5-10yrs as a nurse(in ER or ICU) before I even think of filling out an app.  

Good luck!


----------



## SeeNoMore (Apr 13, 2012)

Thanks I don't have the time for that. Its too bad but at 28 the math just does not work. Best luck to you though!!


----------



## legion1202 (Apr 16, 2012)

I believe Excelsior does clinicals and are a national level accept program. Another option is to do the medic to RN program and then get you BA at UOP which is very known. Here in FL Excelsior has partnerships with a few big hospitals and I know for sure they hire people after internship. From what I am told instead of doing your clinical once a week you do them for 2-3 weeks straight. They put my buddy up in a hotel room and he worked all over the hospital. It is pricey however but.... its also less time, so you pay for the it. I don't see why other employers wouldn't pick you up. I mean you will have your experience as medic so it should be pretty easy. I also know a few LPNS who went the online route because of family and job. One of these lpns would put most RNS and doctors to shame with her education and she said online school is just as hard as traditional methods. And lets face it most traditional schools aren't as good as they use to be.. They pretty much never fail anyone because of fear of getting sued.


----------

